# Wheelie across america



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

WHEELIE ACROSS AMERICA CONTINUES TO GROW
By Guantas Zaragoza
April 1, 2014
Three years ago when we were approached by a trio of racers wanting us to create “Wheelie Across America” (WAAM) we were understandably reluctant. But once they convinced us that all three were capable of wheelying the entire distance and of finishing within 12 days we took a gamble, allowed them to race and have been delighted with that decision ever since.
No one would have guessed that all three would finish in less than twelve days and that Hugo East (pictured) would crack the top-ten overall with a startling finish in 10 days, 23 hours at an average speed of 11.29mph. “It all makes sense really,” said East, a production engineer for Uniroyal tires, “When you’re only riding on one wheel you’ve cut the rolling resistance in half; which over the course of 3,000 miles is a huge energy savings.”
Since that first year the WAAM has continued to grow. This year there are 6 solo men, 2 solo women and a 4 rider team from Slobovia and word is that those 4 Slobs can really move! Of course the category has created a few challenges, such as assuring that each entrant actually does cover the entire distance on just the rear wheel. That first year we dedicated one official to each rider and were pleased to learn that all complied with the one-wheel-only rule. This year we’re testing a new electronic tracking unit attached to the front wheel that promises to be effective and accurate. This development is just in time too as a number of past RAAM luminaries are rumored to be considering entering WAAM in 2015 and at least two are convinced that with they’ll be able be faster in WAAM than they ever were in RAAM.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I did this last year. It took me 19 days though. And had quite a few wheel touches. Those guys doing it under 12days are amazing.


----------

